
UK university tells Iranian student: go home and get tuition fees in cash - guy_c
https://www.theguardian.com/education/2018/dec/15/uk-universitity-tells-iranin-student-pay-tuition-fees-in-cash-trump-sanctions
======
guy_c
I see a previous post with a related issue
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18064899](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18064899)

